# Erfahrungen mit OPC UA?



## mimuel (14 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

wer arbeitet bereits mit OPC UA?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?
Welche Tools sind zu empfehlen?

Danke Michael


----------



## Dr. OPC (19 Dezember 2011)

im Downloadbereich von www.unified-automation.com findest du alles was du brauchst, UAClient, UADemoServer und Gateway um aus "alten" OPC DA Servern "neue" UA Server zu machen.


----------



## Toschek (26 Dezember 2011)

Hallo nochmal!



> Moinsens!
> 
> Zuerst ein paar Angaben:
> 
> ...



So, ich hatte schonmal im "Simatic-Ordner" gefragt aber vielleicht passt es nun besser hier rein!

Mittlerweile  hab ich die Projektierung soweit hinbekommen dass ich im UA-Client  (UA-Expert, OPC Scout V10) die Items zwar sehen kann aber noch keine  Werte lesen bzw schreiben kann.

Zuerst beschreib ich ma meine Vorgehensweise damit ihr es nachvollziehen könnt:

1. Simatic 300 Station (CPU 313-2 DP) hinzugefügt

2. Zu der Hardware gesellen sich: digitale Ein-und Ausgänge und eine CP 343-1)

3. Step7 Programm da rein

4. PC-Station hinzugefügt mit folgender Hardware: OPC-Server (V7.0 aus Simatic Net CD 2008, IE-Allgemein (SW V6.2)

5. Dann die Netzstruktur wie folgt beschrieben: 

IE-Allgemein: IP 5.128.204.221, keine MAC eingestellt und kein Router verwenden
CP 343-1: IP 5.128.204.50, keine MAC eingestellt und kein Router verwenden
Ethernet Subnetz hinzugefügt und die Verbindungen der beiden Bausteine gezogen
S7-Verbindung  zwischen dem OPC-Server und der CPU erstellt (Lokale ID:  S7-Verbindung_1, Verbindungsweg: Lokal --> Endpunkt OPC-Server mit  Schnittstelle IE-Allgemein, Partner --> Endpunkt SIMATIC 300(1)/CPU  313C-2 DP mit Schnittstelle CP 343-1)
6. OPC-Server  Einstellungen: Reiter "S7" --> Zugriffsschutz: RW, Symbole verwenden:  Konfigurierte: dort dann alle aus dem Projekt befindlichen Symbole der  Symboltabelle ausgewählt mit Zugriffsrechten RW versehen und bestätigt.

7. Speichern und übersetzen --> alles OK

8. PC-Station konfiguriert und in den Komponenten Konfigurator geladen --> alles OK

9. S7-Programm in PLCSim geladen und gestartet

10.  UA Client: Server mit Endpunkt: opc.tcp://localhost:4845 aufgerufen und  unter dem Ordner "SYM" sind alle vorher ausgewählten Symbole  aufzufinden

Folgende Fehler sind aufgetreten:


BadWaitingForInitialData
BadNodeID
Timeout aufgrund von Abbruch einer Verbindung
Qualität: BAD, ungültig usw.
Ich hab dann schon gedacht dass es an den Zugriffsrechten liegen könnte und da ein wenig rumgespielt aber ohne Erfolg.

Ich  finde den Fehler nicht, vielleicht weiß einer von euch ja nochn Weg zur  Lösung. Mir würde auch erstmal die normale OPC-DA Kommunikation reichen,  von da dürfte es zu UA auch nicht mehr weit sein. Übrigens da treten  ähnliche Fehler auf, schon alles probiert.

Bedanke mich im Vorraus und noch schöne Feiertage 

LG


----------



## Dr. OPC (27 Dezember 2011)

Ich bin nicht sicher ob deine Frage in diesen Thread passt, der Themenstarter hatte glaube ich etwas anderes im Sinn.

Egal, bis zu deinem Schritt 10. sieht es ja auch alles ganz gut aus. Mit Deinem Class-A Subnetz kann man nur unzufrieden sein, da solltest du nochmal drüber nachdenken.

Doch nun zu den Fehlern:


> Folgende Fehler sind aufgetreten:
> 
> 
> BadWaitingForInitialData
> ...


"BadWaitingForInitialData" und auch grundsätzlich "Bad" deutet auf eine defekte Verbindung zur SPS hin. Das bedeutet dass der OPC Server vermutlich die S7-Verbindung zur SPS nicht aufbauen kann. Also die Stelle würde ich mir nochmal ansehen (bei der Gelegenheit kannst du auch gleich vernünftige Class-C Adressen vergeben). Und immer schön "speichern-übersetzen" und runterladen (vor allem die PC-Station).

Wie Du schon richtig gesagt hast, gibt es (aus Sicht der Konfiguration) keinen Unterschied zwischen UA und DA. PC-Station anlegen, OPC Server und IE Allgemein reinstecken und dann mit NetPro eine S7 Verbindung anlegen. Fertig.

Mein Tip: mach das Projekt nochmal auf, mit NetPro, dann "alles übersetzen" und danach nochmal die PC Station runterladen.

Den Fehler "BadNodeID" gibt es bei der Verwendung von Symbolen eigentlich nicht mehr. Das Symbol ist IMMER richtig wenn du es browsen kannst, dann kannst du es auch hinzufügen (es mag sein das kein Wert kommt oder Qualtiy=Bad ist) aber "BadNodeID" das glaube ich nicht, höchstens wenn du die NodID selber eintippst und dabei einen Rechtschreibfehler machst.

Du bist auf jeden Fall ganz nah dran. 
Hast Du schon mal einen Ping gemacht auf deine komischen Adressen?


----------



## Toschek (27 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

erstmal danke fü deine Antwort! 

Also das mit der Verbindung kam mir auch schon in den Sinn und ich glaube da liegt auch die Crux an der Sache^^

Ich hab wohl auch noch nicht erwähnt dass Step7, OPC-Server und letztlich das Simu-Tool auf ein und demselben Rechner liegen. Es gibt also im Endeffekt keine physikalische Verbindung zwischen dem OPC-Server und PLCSim bzw der CPU, aber ich wüsst nun auch nicht wie ich das symbolisch aufbauen sollte, deswegen hab ich die Hardware so erstellt, mit der IP einer meiner Netzwerkkarten und hoffte dass es so klappt...wie gesagt, ich bin noch nicht der wahnsinns Crack in diesen Dingen 

LG


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Dezember 2011)

Toschek, das Problem bei dir ist Plcsim. Das Programm kommuniziert von Hause aus nicht mit der Außenwelt.
Ich habs dir im anderen Thread schon geschrieben: schalte mein Programm dazwischen und es funktioniert (wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist) auch mit Plcsim. Wenn du Fragen hast wie man was einstellen muss, frage am besten in deinem anderen Thread.


----------

